# Annuities



## green70 (1 Jul 2011)

Can anybody advise on whether one can buy annuities from providers outside of Ireland.

The list of providers is quite narrow in Ireland.


----------



## Baracuda (2 Jul 2011)

Maybe corrected on this one but the answer to your question is "no". You would need to transfer the fund to an "Over Seas Pension" which would mean that you would be taxed in that jurisdiction, there may also be certain other criteria that you would need to fullfill with regards to residency and so on. I totally agree with you regarding the list of providers but based on a friend of mine that lives in the UK the rates are quite similar.


----------



## pconsidine (7 Sep 2011)

Can anyone tell me what annual gross pension will an annuity of €100,000 buy if my retirement age is 60? (I am 59 next birthday)


----------



## Baracuda (7 Sep 2011)

Depends on a number of factors Male/Female, esculating/level, joint/single life, guarantee period/investment protection. 
This should help; https://www.pensionplanetinteractive.ie/ppi/public/loadPensionChoice.action


----------

